# Policy cancel claim denied



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

After speaking with farmers, Progressive, Geico, and Allstate Insurance, I was informed that there has been a huge increase in personal insurance policies here in Western New York being cancelled as a direct result of drivers not informing their insurance company of their extra curricular activities. If you have had your policy cancels or a claim denied please let us know about it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Taxi tony said:


> After speaking with farmers, Progressive, Geico, and Allstate Insurance, I was informed that there has been a huge increase in personal insurance policies here in Western New York being cancelled as a direct result of drivers not informing their insurance company of their extra curricular activities. If you have had your policy cancels or a claim denied please let us know about it.


Personal auto insurance policies aren't meant for commercial use of a vehicle, which means more risk.

Please be upfront with your insurance agency BEFORE you make the decision to do rideshare


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

I have attempting to get this information out to Uber drivers and lyft driver’s Western New York ever since uber started operating here last July. Apparently these drivers would rather shoot the messenger instead of doing a little research to see if the message has any truth to it. They are quick to quote the coverage that Uber carries, but have no idea exactly who, or what, or when, or how much coverage is actually available to them. Personally I can actually care less who drives for Uber or Lyft. I still own and operate my taxi the same way I have for the last 40 years. As a direct result of the loss that I have encountered by Uber and Lyft, I have downloaded The Uber app and the Lyft app. I have increased my personal customer service by simply offering Uber customers a discount rate. This rate doesn't fluctuate all over the place like uber rate does, and by doing this Uber has opened the door for me to pick and choose from their customers which ones I can profit from. I presently have 10 former Uber and lift customers, who call me directly, pay me cash at a discount rate, and are quite satisfied


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

And in case you're wondering I do have a commercial insurance policy. So I am operating 100% within the law.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> And in case you're wondering I do have a commercial insurance policy. So I am operating...


Rideshare companies are required to operate 100% within the law. They just take advantage of the ignorant driving partners but sophisticated transportation providers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have seen stories on here about a friend of a friends neighbors cats cousin had their liability claim with a passenger in the vehicle denied by Uber. I have never seen anyone post first hand that it has happened to them though.


----------

